# s14 clutch questions



## 92 g16 (Jul 30, 2008)

before anyone bites my head off i have searched far and wide
but my question is.. my s14 front clip i bought didnt have the clutch line or a dampener that goes there apparently so i dont know what to do exactly any help would be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Buy them as separate units.


----------

